# Loosely Woven



## Woodworking Vet (Oct 30, 2019)

Turned from a 1x6 piece of pine construction lumber. The piece represents the screen that I put up around me for protection from the outside world. As I get to know more turners and woodworkers I've realized that my screen is slowly corroding away. In this case corrosion is a good thing, and sometimes welcomed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12 | Creative 1


----------



## TimR (Oct 30, 2019)

Way cool, and good to hear it’s breaking down!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Oct 30, 2019)

I love it! So much texture, color, and patina that all works well together.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Oct 30, 2019)

Very nice piece David! I turned something pretty similar out of Tx Ebony. Glad the walls are coming down my friend!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 30, 2019)

WOW!

What a great piece of work. 

If this wasn't a WW form, I'd have thought it was metalwork.

They always say the best art comes from the heart of the artist...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## barry richardson (Oct 30, 2019)

That is cool in every regard, well done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben (Oct 31, 2019)

Wow,that is very cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 31, 2019)

Cool piece- as your imagination transfers into the wood the barriers have come down- Glad to hear it- Life is good -enjoy it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## CWS (Oct 31, 2019)

What a great piece! I understand that tearing down the wall is not easy. Glad things are getting better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 31, 2019)

Thanks for sharing with us Damon. I have scrolled back up and relooked at this piece 10 or so times with your words playing through my head. Pray progress continues; but if I can be of some encouragement (don't mean to speak for others on here, but I have found this particular forum to be uplifting to myself) I think this is an incredible way to reach out. Very encouraging for me as well!!!! Thank you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Nov 4, 2019)

Very cool! Love the patina work


----------



## SeanPEvans (Nov 5, 2019)

Woodworking Vet said:


> Turned from a 1x6 piece of pine construction lumber. The piece represents the screen that I put up around me for protection from the outside world. As I get to know more turners and woodworkers I've realized that my screen is slowly corroding away. In this case corrosion is a good thing, and sometimes welcomed.
> 
> View attachment 173601
> 
> ...


This is such a great piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

